# Recall 16186 2013-2014 with 1.8 RPO LWE



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

[h=3]16186 - Emission Recall - Catalytic Converter Internal Damage
[/h]​
GLOBAL SAFETY FIELD INVESTIGATIONSDCS4428URGENT - DISTRIBUTE IMMEDIATELY​Date: April 27, 2017

Subject: 16186 – Emission Recall
Catalytic Converter Internal Damage

Models: 2013-2014 Chevrolet Cruze
2013-2014 Chevrolet Sonic
Equipped with 1.8L Engine (RPO LWE)

To: All General Motors Dealers


General Motors is releasing Emission Recall 16186 today. The total number of U.S. vehicles involved is approximately 77,000. 


It looks like it is just a reprogram.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...0-emissions-recall-2013-2014-cruze-1-8-a.html


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

So silly question. This says U.S. vehicles effected 77000. Im in Canada, mine was built in Ohio. Any chance mine would fall under this? Im @ 140xxxkms, and the dealer sys my converter needs o e replaced. I find it hard to believe that my converter is gone already. Also read that an ignition coil could cause failure. I have replaced the coil. Im am talking to GM to see what they will do if anything If the don't, I will be buying Honda! SO anyone know anything about this??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sassy'11 said:


> So silly question. This says U.S. vehicles effected 77000. Im in Canada, mine was built in Ohio. Any chance mine would fall under this? Im @ 140xxxkms, and the dealer sys my converter needs o e replaced. I find it hard to believe that my converter is gone already. Also read that an ignition coil could cause failure. I have replaced the coil. Im am talking to GM to see what they will do if anything If the don't, I will be buying Honda! SO anyone know anything about this??


Not quite halfway through this are some phone numbers. Try calling.

https://gm.oemdtc.com/7460/product-...age-2013-2014-chevrolet-cruze-chevrolet-sonic

Otherwise print this out and bring to your dealer and see what they say.


----------

